# Cebuano: resources, some phrases?



## Anatoli

I am going to Cebu, Philippines for a short celebration. Can someone please give me some background?


----------



## Cracker Jack

Please use the internet.


----------



## Anatoli

That's a first. Why would I ask this question if were able to find something that suits me? Any links?

Thanks anyway for your efforts.


----------



## MarcB

Hi Anatoli,
http://www.foreignword.com/dictionary/Cebuano/ http://www.bohol.ph/diksyunaryo.php
http://www.languagelinks.org/lessons/cebuano/cebuano.html http://magbisaya.blogspot.com/ http://www.languagelinks.org/lessons/cebuano/les1.html


----------



## Anatoli

Hi MarcB,

Thanks for the links, that's plenty!


----------

